# DRI -- Are points allocated in any particular order?



## clifffaith (Mar 10, 2016)

We have 10,000 points out of 61,500 left for 2016.  We are owners in both the US Collection (37000 bought first) and Hawaii Collection (24500 bought later).  Does anyone know how points are used up as reservations are made?  If we make a reservation in Hawaii, do they automatically use Hawaii points for that?  We have looked at our account online and see nothing that tells us which collection reservation points are taken from or which collection the remaining points belong in. We plan to ask this question next week when we are in Hawaii, but quite frankly over the years we've come to realize you can't trust that what they tell you actually means they understood your question.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 10, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> We have 10,000 points out of 61,500 left for 2016.  We are owners in both the US Collection (37000 bought first) and Hawaii Collection (24500 bought later).  Does anyone know how points are used up as reservations are made?  If we make a reservation in Hawaii, do they automatically use Hawaii points for that?  We have looked at our account online and see nothing that tells us which collection reservation points are taken from or which collection the remaining points belong in. We plan to ask this question next week when we are in Hawaii, but quite frankly over the years we've come to realize you can't trust that what they tell you actually means they understood your question.


I presume that you are all of the points you are talking about are included in the Club. I have asked that question.  The answer is that when making a reservation, the points used are the usable points that are closest to expiration unless the member specifies otherwise.

There are two situations I can think of when the points that are used for a reservation will not be the oldest points in the account.  what points are usable for a reservation. 

1. When making a reservation using Home Resort Advantage. The only time the origin of the points matters is when making reservations more than 10 months in advance using Home Resort Advantage.  And since saved points cannot be used for Home Resort Advantage, when making a Home Resort Advantage current year points will be used even though you might have unused points from earlier years. 

2. When making a reservation with a check-in date that is later than the expiration date for points in your accounts.  Points cannot be used to make a reservation with a check-in date that is after the points expiration date.  For example, if you have points that expire at the end of 2016, you cannot make a 2017 reservation using those points. If you make a 2017 reservation, the points used will be the next oldest points in your account after those that are expiring in 2016.

Specific to your question, except for home resort advantage reservations, it doesn't make any difference where the points came from.  The only thing that matters after that point is the expiration date.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 10, 2016)

Trog -- On your item #2, do you mean expiring in 2016 as in carried forward from 2015 and so dead at the end of 2016?  So 2015 points carried forward can't be used to book a 2017 vacation??

The background on my question as to how points are allocated when making a reservation is that we are in the process of giving back our US Collection points (we have a Ticket# from two weeks ago but no further contact).  It made me wonder about whether my remaining points are "Hawaii points" or "US points".  I've made a boat load of reservations to use up my 2016 points since I've read that they will take my paid-for points away when they process the give-back paperwork. I'll be very happy to have to cancel them all if they get back to us with the paperwork sooner rather than later.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 10, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> So 2015 points carried forward can't be used to book a 2017 vacation??.



That is exactly correct.  Your only option to use 2016 expiring points for a 2017 vacation is to use those points to do an exchange with Interval International. Been there; done that. 

And if memory serves you have to make the II reservation before October 1 of the year the points expire.


----------

